# EAA Witness auto.



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I just bought a EAA Witness auto. online based on a shooting friends recommendation.

Does anyone have any experience with this brand.

I'm told it's a CZ Clone modeled after Browning 1911's. Right or wrong.

Thanks for the information.


:smt1099


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The Witness is a fine gun. It is based on the CZ 75 made in Italy by a company that say a niche when there was an embargo against the old communist block to the west. Tangfolio filled with this weapon. They basically copied the CZ and made a few minor ergonomic tweaks. The gun is a very sound shooter with a pretty dang good trigger (depending on the model) is more similar to a Browning Hi Power then a 1911. Your friend who recomended it is someone you say thank you too

RCG


----------



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have an older one in 10 mm and love it, no issues at all and terrific bargain when purchased. The newer ones, with the profiled slides, have been having a few slide cracking issues. You didn't say what caliber your pistol was chambered for, but most of these incedences that I've read about have been on various 10mm Auto sites.

Again, you didn't specify, but I'm talking about the base model, fullsize, all steel Witness with the newer version profiled (lightened) slides.

The Elite series Witness pistols use the older style, unprofiled slides, and I currently know of no cracking issues with those weapons.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I took my Witness to the range toiday with my CZ 75 , my Sig P226 & My Sig P2022.

As usual they all shot well, but I was very pleasantly surprised at just how well the Witness shot and how easy it was to hold and shoot.

I'm very glad I bought it.

By the way I chose the 9 mm.


----------

